# New Advanced Glossary Feature!



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

You may have already noticed, but we've just added an experimental new feature that (once we get the database built up) will allow you to see what an abbreviation means just by hovering your pointer over the word. We're calling it the Advanced Glossary and it should pop up a neat little window with a brief definition whenever you hover over an abbreviation or odd term that happens to be in our database.. 

For example: B2B should bring up a little window saying 'Base to Base Contact'

Ideally, almost everything that can be looked up will include a page reference for it, and maybe a brief description. For example SMF should bring up a little window that encapsulates Skimmers Moving Fast and includes a page number.

However, most things are just too long and complicated to sum up without being a pain in my ass to write up and a pain in your ass to see blocking out half the screen, so they'll often just have a page number. Plus, GW legal might not care for us giving the books away in our glossary -- sorry, Advanced Glossary.

And some things will have multiple meanings...these will always be just a phrase and page number if applicable. 
For example: FW

It won't be just for game rules though. As we build it, I'm sure it'll pick up weird things like "Fireknife" (Meaning a Tau Battlesuit with Plasma and Missiles) or Smurf will probably get added in.

However, at the moment it's strictly experimental. For all we know it'll end up eating a ton of bandwidth, or driving me insane with the constant additions...so don't get too attached just yet.

Right now, I'm working on definitions and Jez is tweaking with the code, and it'll probably be a couple days before it actually gets useful.

If you want to help out with suggestions, entries, page references, that's awesome, just give us a couple days head start, and bear in mind we do have an extensive List of Abbreviations that we're working off of, so don't rush to suggest "How about SM = Space Marines?" until a few days down the road and you don't see it yet.

Just another way we're working to make Heresy kick more ass than any other forum in the world...I mean seriously, who the fuck else is going to look up the rules and give you page numbers, just because you weren't sure what DS meant?

Nobody but Heresy, that's who, baby.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

nice new feature, Gal.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Great idea


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very, very nice work. Very flash.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

rock on big G!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Spiffy. I like a lot.

Good work and educational too, what more could you want.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

You guy are fricken awsome, 

Kick ass heresy online woot woot


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Neato, I just found out I can have multiple abbreviations lead to the same definition

So LR, LRC and LRR all go to the same place, so do SM and C:SM

Also, it works even in lowercase like sm
But it won't link to letters that are part of words, like Smurf, or even SMurf


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeezus, we rock. 

And by 'we,' I mean 'Heresy Online,' not 'World Eaters'


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, although WE are cool

the guys on here are awsome.

i might accually be able to reconize some of the abbriviations.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Humm...I forgot that 'we' is actually a word.
I might have to fix that, though I'm not sure how at the moment.

Also, the system automatically recognizes plural, so SOBs links to the same entry as SOB
Of course, that means adding Smart Missile System to the entry for SMs ;-)

Edit: Also, for page references on weapons, I'm going to give the page number for it on the reference lists in the back of the 5th ed book, unless the weapon has special rules, in which case I'll reference the codex listing. If it's on multiple reference lists I'll list the first one only (for most cases this'll be p99 and the SM weapon list)

It's just way easier for me to look up and index, and it does away with weapons common to multiple books. For example, BP. About a half dozen armies carry bolt pistols. Rather than giving page numbers for each codex I'm just giving you good ole page 99. Meanwhile SMS Smart Missiles link to p27 Codex: Tau Empire, because they have special rules.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Would things like termies = terminators be done and all that yeah?? also as it is a very neat idea it has some problems. so is done, so is we and probably others. Maybe when written an option to add the glossary feature?? might get too technical though


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

We're at about 120 entries so far and only 'we' and 'so' have been problems, but we're working on a solution now.

As for jargon and slang terms, I'm not sure. Right now we;re focusing on abbreviations, but if it turns out that the feature doesn't end up killing our bandwidth then we might add those too.

Maybe someday if you type 'Tactical Squad' it'll have a popup with page number and codex...but that also might be a bit annoying.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome feature guys!!
Though as you've said Gal, i think it would be best left to abbreviations.
I've seen this on many forums before and it just gets silly. Though thay also had full descriptions of the keywords. But it gets real annoying when you read with your cursor as i do.

Thanks for all the effort you guys put in. It is unreal!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Having just cleaned the Coloured text of the original list for Gal I have just realized how much work he is putting into this.

+Rep for Gal.:victory:

Yeah, we don't want to get to carried away. lol.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Definite rep for Gal. I might suggest that we should look into making it work for certain things (like we and so) if they are only in capitals.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

We're working on it, installing a newer version right now, which is why posts are looking so jibbered. Once the new version is in it should work fine again, and we should be able to put in case sensitivty and whatnot

Alright, Jez had to switch the Glossary off because it went a little berserk there for a minute and started vommiting up code into every post with a glossary word in it. Messed with other stuff too.

BUT

We were just about to install the newest version anyhow, so hopefully once we get it back up and running it;ll be just spiffy again. Even spiffer.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

What an awesome feature. Cant wait to see it up and running.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

We've got the new version installed and I'm slowly rebuilding the database...there was no import feature :suicide:

But I was smart enough to save the data to a big ole text file, so it's down to a bunch of C&P work, though the new system is more complicated and has longer load times, so it might take me a while to get it back up and under full power.

In the meantime, here's a free sample

AC ACs
BA bas
B2B b2b

Oh, and we fixed the WE problem, so SO won't mess things up, but if IF becomes a problem, we'll be sure to fix it. Only the problematical entries whose abbreviations are also words are case sensitive. ba works as well as BA, but we will not get you WE

Oh, and they won't show up on your end immediately after you post or edit a post. Everyone else will see them fine, but you'll have to refresh or come back to it later to see your own popups

Update: There is now an off button if you aren't a fan of the new Glossary's helpful information. Go to User CP, Edit Options, and all the way at the bottom, click Yes and Save to disable it. It's on my default.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Top banana. Well done everbody involved. Just another reason why Heresy Online is the best forum on the webway.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The glossary is about 2/3rds fixed so far.

And I've disabled it in the Fantasy, Off Topic, Other Games, Arcade, and Roleplay forums. No sense slowing things down by applying it to places that don't need it.

Once we get a Fantasy glossary set up the fantasy players will have their own unique dictionary, enabled just in the fantasy and fantasy related forums.

When I've got it all uploaded I'll probably whip up a list of covered abbreviations.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

UPDATE!

The Glossary is back up to where it was before the update, and then some.

there are probably close to 200 abbreviations that now give you info just by hovering over them.

And I'm still adding to it. I'll be adding some tyranid stuff here soon.

And if anyone cares to help out with the Fantasy side of things I would greatly appreciate it. I know nothing of Fantasy, and don't own any Fantasy books, so I can't go digging for page numbers.

Once I have the nids under control I'll start updating our List of Abbreviations but to do so I need to hae two windows optn, one to edit the post and one to manually click each glossary entry in the database so I can find out what all abbreviations link to it

Oh, and the new version no longer auto-detects plurals, but I countered that by adding plural versions of the abbreviations, so SMs still brings up Space Marines, and Smart Missiles.

But if you find an abbreviation that doesn't recognize as plural but should, let me know.


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

thats genius, there are always some abbreviations i cant understand


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've just noticed this isn't working on my Laptops Internet Explorer.

Anyone else having problemms with popups not appearing?

FW ass SO


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Same here Jez, they seem to be intermittent, I am on firefox so it may not be a browser issue.

Also, not sure if this is the place to mention it, but if interested um comes out as the pop-up for Ultramarines, perhaps it might be best to leave that one as capitals only, or the Ultra Smurfs will be appearing in 1000s of posts, corrupting our minds with their thrice damned prissyness! 

Edit:



> And if anyone cares to help out with the Fantasy side of things I would greatly appreciate it. I know nothing of Fantasy, and don't own any Fantasy books, so I can't go digging for page numbers.


Just noticed this and had an idea that might help. How about starting a thread in the fantasy forum requesting abbreviations and page numbers in the format most useful to you? Not sure if that is any help to you Gal?

Something along the lines of:

TK - Tomb Kings - pg. blah blah

Then you could just use it as a reference like your 40k one?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I didn't think so many people used 'um' I'll add it to case sensitive, along with pg

As for IE compatibility, it does seem to be broken.
The words highlight, but there's no popup when you hover over, and if you click it it brings up a blank page.

As for not working with firefox, remember that when you make a post or edit a post it will NOT show the links right away. You have to either refresh after you post/edit or come back to it later. If it doesn't show them when you're viewing a new thread or something, let me know.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks to Jezlad it now seems to work fine for IE
The only difference in functionality now between IE and Firefox is that in Firefox the windows stay open as long as your mouse is on the word, and in IE they stay open for about 9 or 10 seconds before closing automatically...but that's more than enough time to read even the biggest entries, and you can always move the mouse and pop it back up

Thank you, Jez!
Seriously, I may have been doing the indexing, but Jez has been breaking his ass getting the coding to work. This wouldn't be possible without him.


----------



## r9a9g9e (Aug 31, 2008)

*Sweet Deal*

Make life ez :so_happy:


----------



## Shonuff (Sep 11, 2008)

Love the glossary plugin.
Keep up the good work guys!
huzzah Galahad.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I was wondering if it was case sensitive? the words "ass" and "da" are getting linked. Not that I don't think it's funny.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I can make certain words case sensitive if I want.

"Da" isn't really a word in English...but I suppose with the whole "Ork Akkent" thing around here, I might just put it in the case sensitive list.

As for ASS..well, I just thought it was much, much funnier to leave it this way...but if anyone complains, I can change it.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think LGS might benefit from having Local Gaming Store added to the definition list, since I have seen it used that way a few times and come up as Lascannon, etc.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

There's already FLGS, which I believe is more common.
And i can only have one definition tied to an abbreviation, so if someone uses LGs for Lasguns, it'd come up as Local Game Store.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Ah ok, hadn't seen that one, it was just something I happened to notice in a few threads earlier


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll see what I can do though.

If I make LGS case sensitive then it should differentiate itself from LGs


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

You have to leave ass as it is. Makes me laugh everytime!
Well done on all the work! some abbreviations I use to just stare blankly at.

(Subscribing soon!)


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Fixed the LGs vs LGS thing


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Although we are mainly GW site, any chance you could add 

WoW - World of Warcraft

and

WaR - Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning


----------

